# Pinnacle account via agent



## Miriphyc (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi,
Unfortunately Pinnacle is not available already for my country, now I have to find a way to get an account at this bookmaker as I placed bets on it previously and they offer good prices. Heard that many bettors in such cases use vpn+agent to get an account to the bookie cant access. Would like to us betibc.com agent, but not sure if I can trust my money. Does anyone here use this agent?


----------



## Drea777 (May 3, 2016)

Pin is also not allowed in my regioun and due to this i had to look for an agent to wnom i can trust my money because there are many agents reawdy to help you and each of them has different condittions. 
the agents that took my attention are: premiu m tradings and bet-ibc - these are really good and i appreaciate them
at Premium tr first min deposit is 500 euro which i think is too much for a first transaction, at bet-ibc it is lower: 100 euro and this helped me to make a decision. 
i do not trust agents because i was not sure my Money is save. so far i did 3 cashouts with bet-ibc and they paid always pretty fast, but the fees are not small as well.....they ask for 1% for a cashout per week and additional 3%....if u cashout often, this can eat all your profit.
as you can see there are many things you have to take in consideratuion when you chose an agent. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (May 26, 2016)

Hi guys,
my colleague from office used betinasia.com for pinnacle, mollybet, maxbet.
You can open test account, before placing big money to them .
I agree with @Drea777 , premium trandings and bet-ibc are ok, but you should wisely choose your betting agent. 
And, of course it depends to you betting needs.


----------



## Chris Brown (May 27, 2016)

Isn't it easier for you just to use VPN connection? I personally don't trust agents


----------



## Tocuz (Jun 2, 2016)

Go with http://bet-ibc.com/deposit-and-withdrawal-options/ their fees are acceptable , also the minimum bet for pin 5Eu not 25 as to an ordinary Pin account


----------



## Drea777 (Jun 16, 2016)

Not possible to use VPN because the bookie will ask for verification when you will want to withdraw and in such a case they will suspend your account. The safest way for your $$$$$ is to go through agent, here you have the guarranty that you will get your maney back, there are agents for which the verification is not mandatory. 
Some bookies can detect you from the beginning your VPN address, so better to avoid ising private network with them.


----------



## Drea777 (Jul 6, 2016)

hi,
I made a final decision and chose betibc as you advised me and have a good surprise to find out that they can process my money for free to Pinny, but this is for a short period of time; however im thankful that their deposits are not so high as i dont want to deposit big amount from the first months even it is betibc


----------



## casinogame (Jul 7, 2016)

I personally don't trust agents


----------



## Michael1989 (Jul 7, 2016)

And if you use an VPN?


----------



## Drea777 (Oct 28, 2016)

casinogame said:


> I personally don't trust agents


Because maybe you did not tried them yet, besides bet-ibc, and PT - Asian connect is also good, it depends well with them you will have to pass KYC 
Howether with BET-IBC I did not pass it at all.


----------



## Drea777 (Oct 28, 2016)

Michael1989 said:


> And if you use an VPN?


It depend on bookie for example bet365 catch you with paid and free VPN no meter


----------



## 933vip (Nov 13, 2016)

you can try pinbet88 as the sports book is powered by pinncale


----------



## andrewapple (Dec 17, 2016)

933vip said:


> you can try pinbet88 as the sports book is powered by pinncale


its same bookie just diferent platform


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Dec 24, 2016)

I can asure you that if you choose the right agent, then no problems. Don't choose an unkown bookie. Read or ask on forums for opinions if you want to go with a bookie. And regarding VPN, doooo nooot buy cheap VPN-s or worse: free vpn.. They are useless.


----------



## JohnSup (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree with Pablo, I use this agent (that you were worried about) via vpn and pinnacle works just fine.


----------



## Drea777 (May 16, 2017)

Pablo Acosta said:


> I can asure you that if you choose the right agent, then no problems. Don't choose an unkown bookie. Read or ask on forums for opinions if you want to go with a bookie. And regarding VPN, doooo nooot buy cheap VPN-s or worse: free vpn.. They are useless.


very familiar case, after tht alway saying not so reach to buy cheap things. Thats why is good always to use good VPN with wide range of  IP . But i want know does naybody use vps ? if yes which one is recommended


----------



## 933vip (May 17, 2017)

Drea777 said:


> very familiar case, after tht alway saying not so reach to buy cheap things. Thats why is good always to use good VPN with wide range of  IP . But i want know does naybody use vps ? if yes which one is recommended


Pure vpn will be my choice


----------



## seriouslybro (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm looking for a pinnacle agent in Las Vegas.  I have references, and I will need references.


----------



## SoccerTraders (Dec 13, 2017)

seriouslybro said:


> I'm looking for a pinnacle agent in Las Vegas.  I have references, and I will need references.



Any luck? I need one in Vegas as well.


----------



## 933vip (Dec 16, 2017)

SoccerTraders said:


> Any luck? I need one in Vegas as well.


PM me thanks


----------



## 933vip (Dec 16, 2017)

pinbet88.com
user:HD9DA02881
pw: AAaa1234


----------



## shaw.wesley (Feb 21, 2018)

Do you have any other variant?


----------



## 933vip (Feb 22, 2018)

shaw.wesley said:


> Do you have any other variant?


yes, either Maxbet or SboBet
you may visit myroyalconnect


----------

